# Noriko on her FIRST Bday!



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

AFTER BATH WET









A/T BATH DANCE









AFTER BATH DRY

Lets see if it works before continuing....


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Part 2 *MOO* HA HA *MOO* HA HA
CAN YOU GUESS WHAT SHE IS?


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww, she is sooo cute!!


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

She is just adorable


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Part 3 Trix are for WHO!?!?!?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

omg those costumes are so cute! are those the ones ur brother got u?


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

AHHHHHHHH I LOVE the lil bunny outfit!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Part 4---Ran out of cute things to say

















PANDA W/O HOOD









SHE'S SO HAPPY THIS IS MY LAST PICTURE, SHE'S DOING HER TRADEMARK MOVE...THE CLAPCLAPCLAP!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

awww is she clapping her paws?


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

You bought the bunny outfit!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Ladymontava--Yes, those are the ones my brother got for me!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Jan 6 2005, 11:17 PM
> *awww is she clapping her paws?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=28209*


[/QUOTE]
Yes! That's why I call it the "CLAP CLAP CLAP" LOL hahhaha











> _Originally posted by Lilly521_@Jan 6 2005, 11:17 PM
> *You bought the bunny outfit!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
My brother couldnt find the same one. The panda suit is made like the bunnysuit that I originally wanted!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

those pics are soooo cute ! wanna make me cry.............so adorable !


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

AWWW!!! Great Pictures!!! She is SO cute!!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Very cute!!!


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

She's so cute!!!!!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Your pictures are adorable!! She is soo cute!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i want buttercloud and noriko


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

OOOHHH!!!! Too cute!! Love the costumes.







You are too funny, I love your comments.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

THE BUNNY SUIT!!!







I just wanna squeeze Noriko!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee_@Jan 7 2005, 05:16 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I hope you have luck finding cute stuff in Korea!



> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Jan 7 2005, 01:28 PM
> *i want buttercloud and noriko
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
HAHA, wait til you see them in person! You may take your words back! LOL



> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Jan 7 2005, 02:21 PM
> *THE BUNNY SUIT!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
YOU GOTTA GET THE BLUE BUNNY SUIT! I know! Pretend to get into a fight with your bf, and then out of retaliation, buy the bunnysuit! MOO HAHA MOO HAHA! I'm so deceitful.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

aaaaaaawwwwwwww....SHE IS soooooo SWEET!


----------



## Airmid (Dec 9, 2004)

Awwww!! So very cute-I can look at them all day!! More, more, more pictures!! Come on , puhleeeeeze! She needs a lamby suit!! Baaa baaaa..... 

Simply adorable. More pictures of the cutie pie birthday girl!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Jan 7 2005, 12:05 AM
> *Part 2 MOO HA HA MOO HA HA
> CAN YOU GUESS WHAT SHE IS?
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

All the photos are adorable. The close up in the cow suit is my favorite!


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Yes she needs a lamb and an Angel costume now too!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I love the photos. She's a natural model!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

MORE PICTURES?!?!?! I give you guys an inch, and you take a mile! LOL Where's pictures of YOUR BABIES!?








AND MORE COSTUMES TOO? How bout this...You get me more costumes, and I get your more pictures? DEAL?!?!?!









Noriko thanks each and everyone for their compliments, but she says not to encourage mommy!







:lol:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Those pictures are just too cute! Where do you find all those costumes?

BTW, I think you mentioned Noriko was getting spayed this week. Some birthday present, huh? When's the big day?


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

SHHHHH! She doesn't know she's getting spayed yet LOL. Yeah, she's getting it done MLK day. Poor baby. But I'm tired of seeing her get on top of Cloud and







him! She also have at least 4 teeth that needs to be pulled...I hope that's why she's been tear staining.

My brother got those costumes for me in Japan. I can give you their website BUT I don't think they'll ship to the states. Ladymontava said she emailed them, but I don't know if they can read english so who knows! LOL

But if you want to see more cute stuff:

Pet Paradise in Japan LadyMontava said there's a way to get the words trasnslated, but I dont know what she did.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Poor baby. I bet you're worried sick because she's so small. Just make sure to get that pre op blood work done. Definately worth the extra $25.

Cute site, but my Japanese is pretty rusty!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i sooo want to order stuff. how do you make it in english? and if you cant....who knows japanese to translate?


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Cathy--I think L-montava did something like go through google? I dont know. Ask her when she's online


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I think the price depends on your area. It's high here in Raleigh, North Carolina, but I think it's only about $25 extra for the pre op. Probably just as well your vet makes it mandatory or otherwise people might skip it to cut down on the expense. I think it's especially important for a Maltese to have it done before any surgical procedure requiring anesthesia since the breed is prone to liver problems.

How much does it cost to get a dog spayed these days? I haven't had a puppy or kitten in 25 years, but I'm guessing it's several hundred dollars depending on where you live. Lady's routine dentals usually run about that.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Yeah, Nichole--I feel ya! Mine's 40-45 bucks! I WISH it was 25 lol. I'm going through dilemna with the blood work. I got lectured AGAIN by ladymontava (LOL







) telling me I should do bloodwork! haha I really wanted teeth cleaning though







. It's OVER half off during her spay! It will cost me 300 or more when she's done. I'm just gonna ask my vet for his opinion. I don't want to stress over this anymore than I already am! 

If I didn't know better (and wasn't lazy), I'd get her to have babies so I can sell them! LOL...That is some horrible thinking in my part.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Here's my prices--
Spay & pain meds-$185
Teeth pulling- between $10-$20 (she's got at least 4 so it's $40 to $80)
Bloodwork-about $45ish
Teeth cleaning-$60

Dental work regularly costs between 130-175.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Ouch! It's going to hurt you as much as Noriko, isn't it?

But do go ahead with the bloodwork, especially since Noriko is so small and you mentioned your vet feels she is at a higher risk for liver disease because of her size. It doesn't happen often, but dogs do sometimes die from anesthesia so it's important to get that bloodwork done. Read Belle's story:

Pre-Anesthetic Blood Testing for All Pets

An 8-month old Maltese dog that we will call 'Belle' was admitted to Greens Fork Animal Hospital in November for a routine spay. The owner reported that Belle was a normal puppy: bright, alert, active, and always getting into mischief. The technician who admitted Belle discussed pre-anesthetic blood testing with Belle's owner which would allow us to measure liver, kidney function and blood levels. Once this was discussed Dr. Osborn, who was surgeon-on-duty for the day, ran-the tests.

It was found that Belle's liver test was extremely elevated above the normal range, indicating that Belle's liver was not functioning properly. After consulting with the owner, surgery was not performed while Dr. Osborn submitted a full blood panel to the lab to evaluate Belle's liver function. Dr. Osborn found that Belle has a porto-systemic shunt, which is a condition in which blood by-passes the liver instead of going to that organ to be cleared of toxins like it should be. The anesthesia drugs we use are metabolized or processed by the liver and kidneys. If Belle had been anesthetized with this condition, she may not have survived surgery or if she had survived, would likely have been sedated for several days while her liver tried to process the anesthetic drugs.

Luckily, pre-anesthetic blood tests were run on Bella.. The test involves drawing blood from the pet after it is dropped off for surgery but before the animal is anesthetized. We then run tests on the blood machines in our clinic to screen for liver, kidney and blood count abnormalities. If no abnormalities are found, we proceed with anesthesia. If abnormalities are found, we do not proceed with anesthesia until the pet's owner is consulted and a plan of action is discussed.

As far as her having puppies, spaying is still the better value. You'd probably lose money on her if you tried to breed her. Her size would make her high risk and you'd have to get ultrasounds, etc. done, probably need a c-section and if you were lucky, end up with one healthy puppy.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I had Jolie the Bichon's teeth cleaned last week and some moles/warts removed (9 of them) because she'd been biting at some of them. I had the blood work done and that was $35. The whole procedure, path, meds, and ecollar was $390. I think the teeth cleaning was about $90. I guess it does vary by area. I noticed that vet bills, in general, went down when I moved to Mississippi from Virginia.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Jan 11 2005, 02:37 PM
> *Here's my prices--
> Spay & pain meds-$185
> Teeth pulling- between $10-$20 (she's got at least 4 so it's $40 to $80)
> ...


[/QUOTE]


You should drive in and have my vet do it!







A few hours away, but you could save money! Ha ha ha ha ha! I could babysit while she recuperates....


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Jan 11 2005, 02:29 PM
> *I think the price depends on your area. It's high here in Raleigh, North Carolina, but I think it's only about $25 extra for the pre op. Probably just as well your vet makes it mandatory or otherwise people might skip it to cut down on the expense. I think it's especially important for a Maltese to have it done before any surgical procedure requiring anesthesia since the breed is prone to liver problems.
> 
> How much does it cost to get a dog spayed these days? I haven't had a puppy or kitten in 25 years, but I'm guessing it's several hundred dollars depending on where you live. Lady's routine dentals usually run about that.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=29058*


[/QUOTE]

Marj, there is a tread on SM with prices for spaying and neutering delineated by some of us..... 
Spay/Neuter Estimates Thread


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

for the japanese site if u right click then there is a menu and u click translate...it translates most of it, but its not in complete sentences.

they never emailed me back

get the blood work done








give her a hug and kiss from me and park!


----------

